# Rocket Fuel Juice Flavour Profiles



## Sir Vape

Okay so we all know that Rocket Fuel Vapes will be available really soon but what flavours will Sir Vape be bringing in??

Over the next couple of days we will be running through the flavour profiles of what will be available.

On this run we have decided on 10ml bottles to get a feel of the range of juice without forking out for a 30ml bottle. Rocket Fuel have a pretty big range and our aim over the next month or so is to narrow that down and get feedback from you guys on what you really like and we will then stock 30ml and 10ml. We have also only brought in 6mg and 12mg on this run but we already have 18mg placed in our next order. I apologise to the 18mg guys and assure you that we are not forgetting about you but after much debate (Hugo (aka Hobbit) and Craig (aka Big Guy)) 6mg and 12mg was voted on but like I said 18mg is on the cards shortly.

So lets lets kick it off with our first flavour:




"Harley's Blend" Tobacco

Unique Natural Pipe Tobacco Flavour
Rum, walnut and natural pipe tobacco flavours combine to create this semi-sweet tobacco vape. Pipe tobacco lovers looking for unique, rich and smooth tobacco flavor will enjoy this juice.

Personally one of my favorite pipe tobacco flavours

Unique, rich flavour with an undertone of black walnut. Surely worth a try if you are looking for a new tobacco flavour. I have found nothing else similar so far and highly recommend it.

Price on the 10ml will be *R85 *a bottle

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Sounds nice!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

3rd Flavour 




*ROCKET POP*
Top Seller! Cherry, Lime and Blueberry balance perfectly to deliver a delicious blast from the past.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## VapeSnow

Sir Vape said:


> 3rd Flavour
> 
> View attachment 12958
> 
> 
> *ROCKET POP*
> Top Seller! Cherry, Lime and Blueberry balance perfectly to deliver a delicious blast from the past.


I have to try this one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

*"Ol River" Tobacco*

Subtle hints of brown sugar and woodsy overtones combine for uniquely delicious tobacco eliquid flavor.

Nom!!!


----------



## Sir Vape

*"Cats Meow" Vanilla Coconut Cookie*

Homemade vanilla and coconut cookie flavor with complements of fresh white coconut for sweet, bakery-inspired eliquid flavor. Vapers looking for semi- to moderately-sweet bakery and dessert vapes would enjoy this eliquid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Nice profiles and flavours @Sir Vape 
Keep em coming!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

*"Calamity Jane" Spiced Almond Tobacco*

Calamity Jane is a blend of sweet, mild tobaccos, almond and spicy cinnamon for a more sophisticated and distinctive tobacco taste. Vapers looking for sweet and mild natural tobacco flavors may enjoy this eliquid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

I have to try them all i think

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Ok last one for the day and will post the rest tomorrow. This one has to be one of my favourite. When I got the sample I was like "whhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaattttt PUMPKIN!!!!" but was quickly blown away. Has a savoury/dessert/pie/cinnamon/spice flav that just hangs on your buds. Flipping awesome and I have it in my Sir Pipe right now lol. You just have to try it to see what I mean 




*"Country Bumpkin" Creamy Pumpkin Spice*

Roasted fall pumpkin blended with cinnamon, nutmeg and vanilla flavors. This is a great vape for those who enjoy semi-sweet and spicy dessert vapes.


----------



## Silver

Hi @Sir Vape - what strengths will these juices be available in?


----------



## Silver

Sorry - I read the first post
Will have to wait for the next batch to get the 18mg

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

I know sorry mate 

Only 6 and 12 on this run. The next one will be in around 2 weeks and I have made sure we have 18mg in that order.


----------



## Silver

No probs @Sir Vape 
Thanks


----------



## BumbleBee

Hmmm, a few of these will pair up well with the new Smok pipe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Dude this is so far the best list of juice ever. Im all over that pumpkin one. Thats the vape i was searching for. Just hope its what I'm expecting. Mmmmmmmm cinnamon Pumpkin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Rocket Blend and Cats Meow sound like my cupa Joos!

Edit: in 18mg of coarse

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

*"Limerick" Key Lime*

Creamy pie filling with just a touch of sweet and sour lime.
So good, its perfect

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Did you try these juices @Sir Vape ?


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey Silver 

Of course we did

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Sir Vape

*"JOHNNY APPLESEED" APPLEWOOD TOBACCO*
Ripe Apple and Natural Tobacco Flavors
Fruit and tobacco lovers will enjoy the applewood and cedar undertones in this awesome vape.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ET

Sir Vape said:


> View attachment 12996
> 
> 
> *"JOHNNY APPLESEED" APPLEWOOD TOBACCO*
> Ripe Apple and Natural Tobacco Flavors
> Fruit and tobacco lovers will enjoy the applewood and cedar undertones in this awesome vape.



sounds very nom

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## johan

Sir Vape said:


> View attachment 12996
> 
> 
> *"JOHNNY APPLESEED" APPLEWOOD TOBACCO*
> Ripe Apple and Natural Tobacco Flavors
> Fruit and tobacco lovers will enjoy the applewood and cedar undertones in this awesome vape.



I agree with @ET, this one caught my attention.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

All these flavors are what I like! Can't wait!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba

Awesome lineup Sir!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke187

Juice range looks good, just checked a small review on 4 of the juices, 2 of which are in your list

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Told ya


----------



## Yiannaki

Sir Vape said:


> View attachment 12977
> 
> 
> *"Calamity Jane" Spiced Almond Tobacco*
> 
> Calamity Jane is a blend of sweet, mild tobaccos, almond and spicy cinnamon for a more sophisticated and distinctive tobacco taste. Vapers looking for sweet and mild natural tobacco flavors may enjoy this eliquid.


Now this sounds like something my pallet would enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy

I have to say folks between the HOBBIT and myself we were all vaped out choosing rocket fuel juices and had clear cut fabs. When i tell you that in my almost 4 years of vaping i have never tasted stuff so good it would be a understatement. My best ones are "Cats Meow" "Rocket Pop" and i would have to say "Rocket Blend" it was very hard for me the Big Guy to share with the HOBBIT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

*
DOLLY'S BLUE RIBBON*

Sweet Lemon Meringue
Creamy meringue flavor, a zest of fresh lemon and a buttery, crumbly graham crust combine in this top-rated dessert vape.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oooo I never saw this flavour in the original post... this one has potential! Yum!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigGuy

@Rob Fisher it is awesome i have to say but then all of them are that good. We had a lot of fun tasting them and it was hard to choose the ones we wanted.


----------



## Sir Vape

*
CUPPA JOLT*
Natural Coffee Flavor with Caramel and Cream
A naturally-infused coffee vape. Sure to please the most discriminating coffee lovers, this spin on classic coffee and cream is second best only to the real thing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Some reviews for you guys on the Rocket Fuel line. 
http://spinfuel.com/?s=ROCKET+FUEL


----------



## Silver

Sir Vape said:


> View attachment 13150
> 
> *
> CUPPA JOLT*
> Natural Coffee Flavor with Caramel and Cream
> A naturally-infused coffee vape. Sure to please the most discriminating coffee lovers, this spin on classic coffee and cream is second best only to the real thing.



I am interested in this one @Sir Vape 
Can you remember from your tasting if it was deep dark and rich roasted or lighter, milkier and sweeter?


----------



## BigGuy

@Silver In my opinion it was a darker roast with a little bit of sweetness to it.


----------



## Silver

BigGuy said:


> @Silver In my opinion it was a darker roast with a little bit of sweetness to it.



Yummy, sounds great, thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

*Razz My Berries*

A Warm Weather Favorite
Tart raspberry with a citrus medley twist for a cool and refreshing spin on classic raspberry lemonade. Fruit and berry-loving vapers will enjoy Razz My Berries.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

*REAPER BLEND*

Just Released!!!

Reaper Blend combines six tobacco flavors for a powerfully rich, yet smooth vaping experience. Its bold taste leaves vapers satisfied, and does not have an overpowering tobacco harshness.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Congrats to Rocket Fuel for winning the Spinfuel E-Liquid of the year . Reaper Blend won best tobacco and best new juice and Country Bumpkin won the specialty juice award.

See it here: http://spinfuel.com/spinfuel-eliquid-year-awards/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Sir Vape said:


> Congrats to Rocket Fuel for winning the Spinfuel E-Liquid of the year . Reaper Blend won best tobacco and best new juice and Country Bumpkin won the specialty juice award.
> 
> See it here: http://spinfuel.com/spinfuel-eliquid-year-awards/



That is one that I need to taste a.s.a.p - now on my shortlist for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Sir Vape said:


> View attachment 13205
> 
> 
> *Razz My Berries*
> 
> A Warm Weather Favorite
> Tart raspberry with a citrus medley twist for a cool and refreshing spin on classic raspberry lemonade. Fruit and berry-loving vapers will enjoy Razz My Berries.


When do you expect to get this in again please? It is on my must buy list.


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey Andre stocks should be in at the end of Jan. We still have a few stocks of Reaper Blend for those that have not had the chance to try it yet

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

I've placed my order before I loose out on on the tobacco flavor of the year according to Spinfuel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

